# More Moots eye candy...



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I was jealous of Terry B's Moots in week 12 since I was still waiting for mine to come in. It's finally here and built. Like Terry I'm waiting for the Moots layback ti seat post. Also waiting for the Zero Gravity brakes, which should be in sometime in April.

Specs:
Moots - 55 cm Vamoots SL frame
Fork - Alpha Q Sub 3
Headset - King red
Group - mix of Chorus and Record
Cranks - FSA Carbon Pro Elite
Brakes - Record now, Zero Gravity later
Wheels - American Classic 420 silver with Sapim spokes
Tires - Conti GP3000
Bars - Modolo Curvissima - 42 ctc
Stem - Stella Azurra Vice Verse -120
Seatpost - Record carbon now, Moots ti layback later
Seat - fizik Arione

Can't wait to ride it tomorrow morning. I took it for a spin around the block a few hundred times last night. It feels stiffer than my Parlee Z2 (which I took the brakes and seatpost from until the other parts get in). But only time will tell. I look forward to comparing the two over time. I had a Vamoots a few years ago and have missed it ever since.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

*It's all good*

Nice pic
Nice specs
Nice job
Nice bike!

Neil
(with about 300mi on his new Vamoots and hoping to get another 75 in today!)


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*I'm jealous*

That you're riding today. I'm quitting my day job.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh yea! Nice appointments.

Purple or red headset?

I'm thinking Compact SL next year with a purple CK.

The AC wheels look great, I picked up a pair of 350s this week for mine - returning the Neutrons to my Fina Estampa.

Had some good news on the post this morning - hearing Moots has them and they might be on the way.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Compact vs Standard*

I went back and forth on which "style" to go with . I really liked the look of the compact SL but Moots only had the standard SL in my size. I was weak and couldn't wait 8 weeks for the compact. I really like the slight slope of the standard frame though.

Terry B - we actually bought our frames from the same guy. Brian was great to deal with.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> Terry B - we actually bought our frames from the same guy. Brian was great to deal with.


You me and Harvey. Brian is one of the best dealers I have ever worked with. 


Several of my bikes have a sloping TT. It's a look that has really grown on my over the past couple of years. I would've held out for one this time too, but Brian's deal was just too attractive to pass on for aesthetic reasons. I'm happy with the trad look too.

That headset is purple?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Headet is red*

My last Moots had a pewter King headset. Then I saw the red one on their website and your pink one and was sold. Works well with the Alpha Q fork graphics.

I bought my Parlee from Brian as well. He is a great dealer. But he's killing my pocket book! He just picked up the IF and Serotta line too. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Terry B*

2006 sounds like an expensive year...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Red - just like that recent ad in Velonews. Good choice.

Didn't know that he carried Parlee - that's a real problem for me. A compact Z3 in Mango has been on my short list for a while. Serotta and IF I can resist - too expensive in the former case and unappealing graphics in the second. Thankfully no additional temptation there.  

2006 - a Parlee and a compact Vamoots - makes sense to me.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> 2006 sounds like an expensive year...


I guess I can dream, right?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*You guys are killin me......*

Never been a real Parlee fan but, I'd chew my arm off for a Moots Compact SL.....


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*I should have done more homework*

I went and bought a Tuscany before investigating Moots. Sucks to be me.


----------



## Szozda (Aug 17, 2004)

What's wrong with Tuscany? Is there something you don't like about the bike?


----------



## Ti-Boy (Jan 20, 2003)

*Tuscany and Moots*



cityeast said:


> I went and bought a Tuscany before investigating Moots. Sucks to be me.


I bought a Tuscany in 02. First real road bike. Fell in love with road riding, 6 months later, Tuscany sold, Vamoots arrives. Life is too short not to ride a Moots.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man another moots, i better sell mine before they become as common as litespeed  J/K


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

*Can't wait to ride it some more*

Reading all these posts about Vamoots's makes me salivate. I received mine last Tuesday (from Brian - a really great guy!), rode it Wednesday morning (Wow!), watched it snow again on Thursday, had to work yesterday and today, and have to go away tomorrow for Easter. I'd rather stay home and go for a bike ride  

Having had an Ti mountain bike for several years, I knew I wanted a Ti road bike to replace my outdated Specialized. I originally figured that my budget would not allow much more than a low-to-mid level Litespeed. Then I got an e-mail from Brian. Now I am a Vamoots owner and want to ride that bike! Please spring, hurry up and come!


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Beautiful white Arione. And bike of course. =)


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Osmf*

That's one sweet looking bike. You don't see many here in the NE and I never saw one in England. You keep the Parlee or move it out?


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

did I see your bike on a roof rack this past weekend in Santa Clara?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Boneman*

I have the Parlee Z2 as well. I'm still waiting for some parts that I ordered for my Moots so I parted out my Parlee to complete the Moots build. So, as of right now, the Z2 is sitting in my garage with no bar, stem, seat, post, and brake calipers. Most of that stuff should be in next week. But the Zero Gravitys are probably a month out. So no back to back comparisons for a while.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice scooter. The white seat looks nice, but since I'm dirty little boy, it'd never work for me.

Now for all of you satisfied Moots owners: how do I curb my jonesin' for the Compact SL I'll be ordering? The order is awaiting settlement of the accident claim, which is awaiting the results of tomorrow's surgery and the subsequent PT. I won't be able to pedal for a few weeks....so I won't be able to sweat out the shakes that thinking about the bike gives me. My Moots coffee mug is no help....it only increases the loinal burning. And my wife refuses to let me paint her body ti grey and stencil 'Moots' on her belly anymore.

Please help me. I thought I was gaining some control of the unholy urges I've been having when I think about Mootsian Ti, but then I made the mistake of driving to the Moots place, twice in one week. Geez: it was alot like being the towel boy in the girls' shower at the Playboy mansion.


----------

